# Greetings from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess introductions are in order. I currently live in Edmonton, I have been skateboarding for 28 years, snowboarding for 20 years and surfing for 26 years. If anyone wants to ride, I'll be at Snow Valley most of the week, Sunshine on the weekends, and Chile in the summer for the fresh pow. Come ride


----------

